# he knows more than I do



## USMCshamusmom (Apr 10, 2004)

OK, I am sure my mystery Arenosa stallion has been shown before, and while I was clipping him the other day, something I did caused him to stretch out and set up, and he remained that way for a loooong time.... I can't figure out what I said to him or what I did with my hands, his feet, or whatever, to get that response from him. I tried to get him to set up purposely, later, and could not figure out how to get him to do it again. I asked him to stretch his neck, moved him so his back feet were even and tapped his shoulder, his elbow, and tried to touch his pasterns with my toes to suggest he move those front feet forward. tried telling him "stand" and "Get out", "set up": Nothing! Is there a standard voice command, cue, or cues used to get them to set up? Or does everyone have their own methods? Any suggestions as to what I could try will be appreciated.( I did not use a whip, just the lead and my hands. ) PS I am almost finished clipping him and will try to get some photos posted soon! thanks!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 10, 2004)

Everyone has their own way of doing it....






Okay, here are a few things to try......

While standing by his head, lift his head somewhat and push against the left side of his chest by the bone with your right hand. This might cue him if he's been trained that way.

Pinching on the withers works for some.

Some just lifting up on the head does it.

Some other voice commands - Park, stretch

What part of his body were you clipping when you accidentally cued him to set up? That might help in figuring out where the spot was that triggered him!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Apr 10, 2004)

hmmm, I clipped his neck, throatlatch and then worked on the side of the neck and the shoulders. maybe the pushing on his shoulders while holding his head up will work! I'll try it next time I am in the barn! Thanks...!!!!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 10, 2004)

That's what it takes to park Copy out



I'm not sure why I knew to try that with him but for some reason it just seemed like the right way to get him to park. LOL Now does that make any sense?


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Apr 11, 2004)

Heh heh... ... thought maybe ponies would be different training wise, "standard cues for training", shoulda known better... as far as knowing what to do with Cody, it sounds like you might have a natural bond of some sort...

he looks like he would be easy to bond with! (me? covetous? um, I have to admit I am!) I look forward to seeing photos of lots of little bay babies next spring!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, he's one of those once in a lifetime type ponies.



He's just so easy to work with and such a joy to be around. I'm really looking forward to the upcoming breeding season! I really feel blessed to have him here


----------

